

Email over 200 wonderful freelancers by tommorrow - robwilliams88
https://letsworkshop.wufoo.com/forms/email-over-200-wonderful-freelancers-by-tommorrow/

======
callmeed
_" just top freelance design and developers replying straight to your email."_

That sounds terrible, sorry.

Are you at least masking/relaying the email? Can I remove the request? How do
I know they're "wonderful"?

I'm sorry, I assume this is an MVP or validation experiment of some sort but
this just isn't working for me. And, yes, I do have projects I could use a
freelancer for.

~~~
robwilliams88
I've been running the service for almost 12 months now. I know job boards have
you accustomed to using a fake email to deal with all the spam but there's no
need here because it's not posted anywhere publicly. If you want to learn more
about how it works, go here:
[http://letsworkshop.com](http://letsworkshop.com)

------
minimaxir
Why should we trust you with our information?

~~~
robwilliams88
Well I've been running this service for 12 months now. I will literally pay
you to post it elsewhere if you get a single spammy reply.

